# أسس الحياة الزوجية الناجحة المتنيح القس بنيامين حلمي



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أسس الحياة الزوجية الناجحة
المتنيح القس بنيامين حلمي

===============

eالتفاهم والحوار:
إن التفاهم من الأمور الهامة في الحياة.. لكي يعرف كل طرف ما يدور في ذهن الطرف الآخر.
eالاحترام المتبادل:
يجب أن يسود الاحترام المتبادل بين الزوجين، فلا يلجأ أي طرف إلى إهانة أو إحراج الطرف الآخر.
eالحب المتواصل:
"أحِبّوا بَعضُكُمْ بَعضًا مِنْ قَلبٍ طاهِرٍ بشِدَّةٍ" (1بط1: 22). إن الحياة الزوجية ليست مجرد عقد أو توافق إرادتين أو حياة مشتركة.. وإنما حياة الحب والبذل والعطاء كل طرف تجاه الآخر والبعد عن الأنانية والفردية والذاتية.
eعدم تدخل الأسرتين الكبيرتين في شئون الزوجين:
يجب أن يتعود الزوجان أن يحلا مشاكلهما بنفسيهما، وأن يكونا قادرين على التعامل والتفاعل دون تدخل من أطراف أخرى ربما تزيد الأمور تعقيدًا.
eالتقدير والتشجيع:
كل منَّا يحتاج إلى كلمة تقدير وتشجيع.. فلا يبخل الزوج بكلمة رقيقة أو مديح أو ثناء لزوجته.. ولا تبخل الزوجة بكلمة طيبة تشجع بها زوجها لمواصلة الكفاح في الحياة ومواصلة العطاء.
eعدم اللجوء للعنف:
لا يلجأ الزوجان إلى استخدام العنف والسيطرة والتسلط.
eالرحمة والمودة:
يجب أن يسود جو الحب والتفاهم والرحمة والمودة بين الزوجين.
eمساحة من التسامح:
"والذي تُسامِحونَهُ بشَيءٍ فأنا أيضًا. لأني أنا ما سامَحتُ بهِ - إنْ كُنتُ قد سامَحتُ بشَيءٍ - فمِنْ أجلِكُمْ بحَضرَةِ المَسيحِ" (2كو2: 10).
"وكونوا لُطَفاءَ بَعضُكُمْ نَحوَ بَعضٍ، شَفوقينَ، مُتَسامِحينَ كما سامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أيضًا في المَسيحِ" (أف4: 32).
إذا أخطأ أحد الزوجين للآخر.. فيجب أن تكون هناك مساحة من التسامح والتغاضي عن العيوب، ولا يقف كل طرف بالمرصاد لأخطاء الطرف الآخر.
eتجنب الصراعات:
تجنب الصراعات والمنافسات والمشاجرات والمهاترات أمام الأبناء والآخرين، ومحاولة حل المشكلات بهدوء.
eالتعاون:
يتعاون الزوجان في تحمل المسئولية ومتاعب الحياة.
eوحدانية الزيجة:
"مِنْ أجلِ هذا يترُكُ الرَّجُلُ أباهُ وأُمَّهُ ويَلتَصِقُ بامرأتِهِ، ويكونُ الاِثنانِ جَسَدًا واحِدًا. إذًا ليسا بَعدُ اثنَينِ بل جَسَدٌ واحِدٌ. فالذي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لا يُفَرّقُهُ إنسانٌ" (مت19: 5-6).
ليسا اثنين بل واحد.. ويصيران واحدًا من جهة الأقارب، فأسرة الزوج أصبحت أسرة الزوجة، وأسرة الزوجة أصبحت أسرة الزوج.
أرجو لكم جميعًا حياة زوجية سعيدة مباركة.
وربنا يبارك حياتكم ولإلهنا المجد الدائم آمين.

​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع القيم 

والاسس الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم*


----------

